
Experimental HTML to Sketch renderer - konradzikusek
https://github.com/brainly/html-sketchapp
======
konradzikusek
We were looking for an easy way to share our style guide between front-end and
design teams. `react-sketchapp` by airbnb didn't really work for us (because
it requires you to use React, only generic components (no HTML tags) and
inline styles), so we build html-sketchapp. Video showing how it works:
[https://twitter.com/kdzwinel/status/893242605009612801](https://twitter.com/kdzwinel/status/893242605009612801)

